# New pics- 6 weeks old polish



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

These 3 of one bird I believe is the roo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

rest of polish


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

silkie with worst stick tight fleas but improved. How do I wash his head?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

some of flock


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The pics are not showing


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I really like the Polish.You ought to name one Mozart because that's who he reminded me of.If I were to wash my chickens I would use baby shampoo because it is mild and won't burn the eyes or Dawn dish detergent to kill any existing bugs but it would be a a last option for infestation only due to the degreaser in it drying the bird's skin too much.You can pick up travel size bottles of the shampoo instead of buying a big bottle that takes up space.I'm sure it'll take the nasty off the Silkie's head.Good luck!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I can see them . now! !


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are all sooo pretty!
The first one looks hen to me, it doesn't have the wild thin crest feathers I've seen on polish roosters


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone crows at 6 weeks old. The 3 pictures of the first bird - "he" has more wattle growth and red on his face. He's bigger, longer legs, and thicker legs. Am I positive? no.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah then maybe it's him. How are his crest feathers? Are they a bit more wispy?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No. Actually Polish don't really get sex characteristics until about 10 weeks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mozart sounds good. 
Tonight I went to tuck them in and one was behind the wire crate and I took her out and she did not want to leave my arm! So I have a true love in the making. Hopefully it's a Lola and Laverne incarnate. I could cry.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh I hope so! Love the name Mozart, that sure does fit!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,it is a good name.Maybe he'll make beautiful music/crowing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,it is a good name.Maybe he'll make beautiful music/crowing.


For me or the neighbors? LOL


----------



## MC79 (Apr 13, 2017)

Such cuties! I was looking at a reputable hatchery catalog so see what I wanted to order for the spring. I was definitely looking at the Polish, but it said that they do poorly in cold weather. Is this true?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 2 polish and they do fine in nj


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> I have 2 polish and they do fine in NJ
> 
> My reply ended up in ME's reply.
> (seminolewind said I couldn't tell you. However, if I see that they are suffering, I would add a heat bulb or 2.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait I didn't write I use a heat bulb. ...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> Wait I didn't write I use a heat bulb. ...


I fixed it. Maryellen does not use a heat bulb.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Now I can't tell if one's a rooster. They still all look the same. One may have higher hocks, but the rest have caught up to "his" characteristics. And no streamers in his poof. I wonder how this will turn out.


----------

